# Any sources for THAT4301P?



## basilisk (Feb 7, 2021)

I still have a lonely Muzzle Classic board sitting around and no 4301 chip to go in it. Pedalpcb, Smallbear and Mojotone are all sold out and it doesn't look like they will ever be restocked; and Aliexpress/Ebay are full of sketchy-looking chips at ridiculous prices. 
Any pointers? Thanks!

-B


----------



## music6000 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have purchased from Hector in Spain, he sells genuine parts, email & confirm!
I live in Australia!



hcabrera@retroamplis.es









						THAT4301P20-I / THAT 4301 That Corp.,DIP20.
					

THAT4301P, THAT Analog Engine® IC Dynamics Processor. ThatCorp, DIP20




					www.retroamplis.com


----------

